# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  تست های مهم

## ArweNN

سلام بچه ها، اوقاتتون بکام
تست‌هایی که تو کتاب کمک آموزشیتون یا هر ازمونی به نظرتون نکته دار اومد
یا از سبک سؤالش خوشتون اومد از هر درسی
می تونین اینجا قرار بدین تا بقیه حلش کنن و پاسخ رو روز بعدش بذارین
تو هر پست بیشتر از 3 تست قرار نگیره و اگه تحلیلی از تست به ذهنتون رسید هم می تونید تو پاسخش بنویسید
اگه از دسته سوالات پرتکرار کنکوره می تونید با هشتگ #پرتکرار متمایزش کنید. 
موفق باشید.

----------


## Dark_Light

از خوباي فيزيك خارج 99(رياضي)

----------


## zhi.a

> از خوباي فيزيك خارج 99(رياضي)


میشه 1؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Dark_Light

> میشه 1؟


بله جواب شما درسته

----------


## ArweNN

کدام گزینه عبارت زیر را به طور درست تکمیل می کند؟
مایعی که فضای بین یاخته های بدن انسان را پر کرده است،.... می باشد
1-در تماس مستقیم با کربوهیدرات‌های غشای یاخته ها بوده و در انتقال اکسیژن به درون یاخته ها موثر
2-محیط زندگی یاخته ها محسوب شده و فقط حاوی ترکیبات مورد نیاز برای فعالیت آنها
3-فشار اسمزی یکسان با خوناب داشته و به طور دائم در حال تبادل مواد با آن
4-در تماس با کلسترول و تمامی پروتئین های غشای یاخته ها

----------


## Dark_Light

> از خوباي فيزيك خارج 99(رياضي)


جوابش

----------


## Dark_Light

اينم تست خوبي بود (هنر 98)

----------


## ArweNN

> کدام گزینه عبارت زیر را به طور درست تکمیل می کند؟
> مایعی که فضای بین یاخته های بدن انسان را پر کرده است،.... می باشد
> 1-در تماس مستقیم با کربوهیدرات‌های غشای یاخته ها بوده و در انتقال اکسیژن به درون یاخته ها موثر
> 2-محیط زندگی یاخته ها محسوب شده و فقط حاوی ترکیبات مورد نیاز برای فعالیت آنها
> 3-فشار اسمزی یکسان با خوناب داشته و به طور دائم در حال تبادل مواد با آن
> 4-در تماس با کلسترول و تمامی پروتئین های غشای یاخته ها


گزینه یک

----------


## Dark_Light

> اينم تست خوبي بود (هنر 98)


جواب

----------


## ArweNN

هر جانداری که دارای... است، قطعا.... نیز دارد.
1-یاخته های تمایز یافته - دستگاه تنفسی ویژه ای
2-حلق-توانایی رشد به کمک فرایند تقسیم یاخته ای
3-بافت استخوانی - سازوکار گردش خون مضاعف
4-توانایی سازش با محیط-مایع بین یاخته ای

----------


## Naznk

> هر جانداری که دارای... است، قطعا.... نیز دارد.
> 1-یاخته های تمایز یافته - دستگاه تنفسی ویژه ای
> 2-حلق-توانایی رشد به کمک فرایند تقسیم یاخته ای
> 3-بافت استخوانی - سازوکار گردش خون مضاعف
> 4-توانایی سازش با محیط-مایع بین یاخته ای


۲؟؟

----------


## ArweNN

> ۲؟؟


درسته

----------


## Naznk

در یک یاخته عصبی در هر زمانی که......کانالهای دریچه دار.....هستند.
۱)حداکثر تفاوت شیب غلظت یونها با حالت آرامش دیده میشود_سدیمی،باز
۲)پتانسیل الکتریکی فضای درون یاخته در حال کاهش است_سدیمی،بسته
۳)اختلاف پتانسیل بین دو سمت غشا در حال افزایش است_پتاسیمی،بسته
۴)یونهای پتاسیم در حال خروج از یاخته می باشند_پتاسیمی،باز

----------


## Mohamad_R

امیدوارم به خاطر بیت الف اخراجم نکنن از انجمن :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohamad_R

*سلام . دنبال تستی بودم که بتونم باهاش اون راهکاری که تو ذهنمه رو پیدا کنم و تست نهایت پارامتر هارو داشته باشه که به اطمینان برسم روش درستیه در واحد زمانی که صرف میکنم 

- این روش همراه تقریب است 
- لطفا جبهه نگیریم و استفاده کنیم ! همه بلدیم که کی تقریب بزنیم و در کدوم تست پس نگین که همیشه پاسخگو نیست ! هست اما موقعی که گزینه ها اختلاف مناسبی داشته باشند! 
*
تست از منبع به نام و اشنای  خیلی سبز مسائل است : 


فایل پیوست 96518 لینک کمکی ( دوستان گفتن سوال اپ نشده :Yahoo (1):  
_اینجا_

بایستی عرض کنم که نمیدونم از جهت فهم بیشتر پاسخنامه این کتاب اینطور طراحی شده یا واقعا تا این حد بایستی نوشته شود! 

خب روش اینجانب در مواجه با اینگونه تست ها ( صابون - پلیمر - الی) : 
همگی بر این امر واقف هستیم که پیشرفت نتیجه بهره گیری از تمام علوم اموخته شده است حتی دینی !! 
در ریاضی و فیزیک مسائلی داریم که درصورت جواب بزرگ مسئله ، خلاف جواب هارا پیدا و از کل کم میکنیم! مثلا در انالیز در صورت پیشامد زیاد چیدن وسیله ایکس در جهت خاص ،  چیدن وسیله ایکس را در خلاف جهت خواسته شده حساب و در اخر از کل حذف مینماییم و... !!! 

در این مسئله نه چندان سخت میتوانیم اینگونه عمل کنیم : 
ابتدا به این نکات توجه کنید که ذهنیت صحیح را داشته باشیم!: 
1- مولکول یک ترکیب آلی به نام استر بلند زنجیر است که متشکل است از یک گلیسیرول و زنجیره  با گروه استری ( 3 تا)  
2- در تبدیل این چربی به صابون گلنار ما با گلیسرول کاری نداریم و فقط هیدرولیزش میکنیم که از زنجیره استری جدا شه 
3- حال شما میتوانید » A- به روش خیلی سبز از حسابیدن مقدار مول این نمونه 2900 گرمی به اخر بروید یا به روش دوغ شیمی ( انتشارات نوپای ممد ار :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (21): ) برویم : 

بایستی بدانیم در خصوص تشکیل یک مول از این  ماده چقدر ما گلیسرول داریم و چقدر صابون میتونیم داشته باشیم ! یعنی 
مثلا اگر یک مولکول فقط داشته باشیم و کلا به صابون تبدیل شه چقدر صابون ایجاد شده!!! ( دوبار بخوانید) 
خب برای این کار 
جرم مولی کل را به علاوه 3 تا سدیم ( که هرکدام به یک زنجیر متصل اند ) کرده و از جرم گلیسرول که بی تاثیر است کم میکنیم یعنی :




  یعنی از هر 638 گرم از استر بلند زنجیر بالا 671 گرم ما صابون میتونیم داشته باشیم! 
  از 2900 گرم چقدر؟
اما بایستی حواسمان باشد که 2900 گرم فقط 55% تبدیل میشه !!!





برای حسابیدن مرحله اخر هم راه روش زیادی هست که دیگه واردش نمیشم و قطعا خودتون اوستا ترین! 



دقت فرمایین که این تست رو اینجانب در یک دقیقه و خورده ای حل کردم ! و فقط از نوشتار طولانی مراحل ریاضی و شرح حل مسئله توضیح اکمل بود امیدوارم که به درد بخوره ! موفق باشید ،


*شیمی چاشنی زیبایی خلقت خداست*



همین دایره جرقه این راه حل بودش :Yahoo (106): 


در ابتدا هم میتوانستید 55 درصد رو حساب کنین و به جواب نسبتا با اختلافی برسید که باز تمایز گزینه ها نمیزاشت جواب غلط باشه!

----------


## ArweNN

کدام گزینه درباره بزاق ترشح شده در انسان صحیح است؟
1-امیلاز بزاق گوارش شیمیایی نشاسته را تکمیل می کند
2-ترشح بزاق بدون حضور غذا در دهان افزایش نمی یابد
3-تنها یون موجود در ترکیب بزاق یون بیکربنات است
4-ورود غذای جویده شده به مری را تسهیل می کند

----------


## Dark_Light

زبان 98

----------


## Dark_Light

> زبان 98


ببخشيد پاسخ نامه بهتر پيدا نكردم

----------


## ArweNN

> کدام گزینه درباره بزاق ترشح شده در انسان صحیح است؟
> 1-امیلاز بزاق گوارش شیمیایی نشاسته را تکمیل می کند
> 2-ترشح بزاق بدون حضور غذا در دهان افزایش نمی یابد
> 3-تنها یون موجود در ترکیب بزاق یون بیکربنات است
> 4-ورود غذای جویده شده به مری را تسهیل می کند


گزینه 4

----------


## heavymakeup



----------


## heavymakeup

>

----------


## ArweNN

چند مورد از موارد زیر بی کربنات ترشح می کنند؟
الف) غدد بزاقی          ب) برخی از یاخته های غدد معده
ج) یاخته های جگر      د) یاخته های لوزالمعده
1)1      
  2)2     
       3)3     
           4)4

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

*تاپیک بسیار خوبیه و قطعا کمک کنندست امیدوارم به همتون رشد ببخشه*

----------


## Azad05

> چند مورد از موارد زیر بی کربنات ترشح می کنند؟
> الف) غدد بزاقی          ب) برخی از یاخته های غدد معده
> ج) یاخته های جگر      د) یاخته های لوزالمعده
> 1)1      
>   2)2     
>        3)3     
>            4)4


گزینه 3 غدد بزاقی بیکربنات ندارن

----------


## Calvert

> گزینه 3 غدد بزاقی بیکربنات ندارن


بزاق دارای بی کربناته. کبد صفرا می‌سازه ک بیکربنات داره اما ترشحش ب عهده کیسه صفراس

----------


## basile



----------


## Calvert

> ن بزاق ماده زمینه ی خنثی  داره ن قلیایی هستش ن اسیدی پس بیکربنات نداره فقط اب انزیم موسین داره


متن کتابه. بزاق ترکیبی از آب، یون هایی مانند بی کربنات و... 
ص 23

----------


## Azad05

> متن کتابه. بزاق ترکیبی از آب، یون هایی مانند بی کربنات و... 
> ص 23


بله درسته  یکی از تستای ماز زده بزاق ترکیبی خنثی داره الان کتابو نگا کردم درسته

----------


## ArweNN

> چند مورد از موارد زیر بی کربنات ترشح می کنند؟
> الف) غدد بزاقی          ب) برخی از یاخته های غدد معده
> ج) یاخته های جگر      د) یاخته های لوزالمعده
> 1)1      
>   2)2     
>        3)3     
>            4)4


گزینه 3

----------


## Mohamad_R

تالیفی سمی ممد ار :Yahoo (6):  :Yahoo (16): 


اصلاحیه جرم اتمی میانگین کربن 12 میباشد که 2 نیوفتاده ! 
واکنش ها هم موازنه نیستند

با تشکر از استاد *dark_ap@
بابت ویراستاری علمی سوال* :Yahoo (4):  
(مثلا ادم بزرگی هستیم) 
موارد ذیل اضاف شود : 
شرایط STP . 
تغییرات حجم چشم پوشی شود 
و ثالثاً : پس از مدت زمان مذکور واکنش کامل انجام شده و پایان یافته 
( پارازیت : گاز به محیط پخش و یون کلسیم از هیدروکسید کامل یونش یافته)

----------


## DrDark13

> فایل پیوست 96660تالیفی سمی ممد اراصلاحیه جرم اتمی میانگین کربن 12 میباشد که 2 نیوفتاده ! واکنش ها هم موازنه نیستند


گزینه یک ???  پاسخشو هم بزار حاج ممد.   اینا رو هم اصلاح کن : در شرایط استاندارد . از افزایش حجم خودداری کنید. این سرعت متوسط واکنش برای h2 درست نیست باید سرعت تولید h2 باشه...در قسمت دوم که گفتی پس از واکنش اول، اگر اولی کامل انجام بشه که cah2 باقی نمیمونه که با صابون واکنش بده ...منظورت پس از دو دقیقس؟ در فرمول صابون زنجیره فرعی( C3H7 (CH2  باید باشه....درکل سوال خیلی سنگینینه سر جلسه باید فرار کنی دیدیش...حاج ممد شما لطف کن طراح کنکور نشو فش میخوری (:

----------


## Mohamad_R

> گزینه یک ???  پاسخشو هم بزار حاج ممد.   اینا رو هم اصلاح کن : در شرایط استاندارد . از افزایش حجم خودداری کنید. این سرعت متوسط واکنش برای h2 درست نیست باید سرعت تولید h2 باشه...در قسمت دوم که گفتی پس از واکنش اول، اگر اولی کامل انجام بشه که cah2 باقی نمیمونه که با صابون واکنش بده ...منظورت پس از دو دقیقس؟ در فرمول صابون زنجیره فرعی( C3H7 (CH2  باید باشه....درکل سوال خیلی سنگینینه سر جلسه باید فرار کنی دیدیش...حاج ممد شما لطف کن طراح کنکور نشو فش میخوری (:



صحیح است ! احسنت بر شما  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):  

واکنش دهنده دوم کلسیم و صابونه ! داوطلب گل میدونه که از طرفین oh رو خط بزنه !  :Y (695): 

- اصلاح: گزاره اول مسئله کپی سوالی بود از مبتکران شیمی 12 ام ! ( مسائل PH) بر من خورده نگیرید!   :Y (727): 
- مورد سوم در مورد حجم درست میفرمایی باس مینوشتم ! الان اصلاحیه میزنم :Y (400):

----------


## ArweNN

هیچ یک از لایه های در تماس با مایع آب شامه ای... نمی باشد
1-دارای بافت پیوندی  رشته ای
2-دارای بافت پوششی سنگفرشی
3-حاوی بافت چربی
4-حاوی اسکلت فیبری


گزینه 4، اسکلت فیبری رشته های کلاژن ضخیمی دارد در بین یاخته های میو کارد قرار می گیرد

----------


## ArweNN

در تشریح مغز گوسفند برای رویت... ایجاد برش در.... ضرورتی ندارد.
1-تالاموس ها-رابط سه گوش
2-رابط پینه ای - شیار بین دو نیمکره مخ
3-رابط سه گوش-رابط پینه ای
4-محل تشکیل مایع مغزی - نخاعی-رابط پینه ای



گزینه دو، اگر با انگشتان شست دو نیمکره مغز از سطح پشتی به ارامی از محل شیار بین آن ها از یکدیگر فاصله داده شوند می توان نوار سفیدرنگ پینه ای را مشاهده کرد و نیازی به برش وجود ندارد. درحالی که در سه گزینه دیگر باید برش با چاقوی جراحی انجام شود

----------


## ArweNN



----------


## Mohamad_R

> 





گزینه 4 ایا؟

----------


## ArweNN

> گزینه 4 ایا؟


بله درسته
بچه ها اگه با راه حل جوابو  بذارین خیلی بهتره
چون کسی که می بینه یه چیزی هم یاد می گیره
اگه نتونه حل کنه

----------


## Mohamad_R

> بله درسته
> بچه ها اگه با راه حل جوابو  بذارین خیلی بهتره
> چون کسی که می بینه یه چیزی هم یاد می گیره
> اگه نتونه حل کنه




 به مخرج مینگریم ! مخرج اه میکشد عهه ببخشید اون هوشنگ بودش 

مخرج نمیتونه صفر باشه پس یک شکاف داریم . 4 ! 

بزرگ تر از 4 هم نمیتونه باشه چون منفی میشه و افتضاح 

از طرفی دامنه ما منفی ها هم شامل میشه پس ما بزرگ تر از 4- و کوچک تر از 4 رو داریم 

به صورت مینگریم ! صورت اه میکشد 

خب بهترین راه حل به نظر من اینه از 0 تا 4 یکی یکی بزاریم ببینیم مخرج چی میده . ( شاید دوستان راه حل سریعتری داشته باشن) 

همینطور ذهنی ! 0 میشه ! 2 میشه ! 3 هم میشه 

اما 1 مشکل داره و صورت بینهایت میده .  
پس بازه ما شد 0,2,3,
ومنفی 2 و منفی 3

4 تا عدد صحیحن

----------


## ArweNN

>

----------


## ArweNN

المپیاد ریاضی

----------


## Colonius

> المپیاد ریاضی


40*1588

----------


## ArweNN

> المپیاد ریاضی

----------


## ArweNN

المپیاد ریاضی

----------


## Colonius

> المپیاد ریاضی


دونیم خط ؟

----------


## ArweNN

> دونیم خط ؟


درسته

----------


## ArweNN



----------


## ArweNN

>

----------


## ArweNN

المپیاد ریاضی

----------


## Dark_Light



----------


## DrDark13

> 


گزینه 2؟؟

----------


## Dark_Light

> گزینه 2؟؟


عذر ميخوام جواب شما غلطه گزينه 1 ه

----------


## Dark_Light

فایل پیوست 96749
اشتباه شما به احتمال زياد تو قسمت دومشه كه تو تصوير بهتر نشون داده
*dark_ap*

----------


## DrDark13

> فایل پیوست 96749
> اشتباه شما به احتمال زياد تو قسمت دومشه كه تو تصوير بهتر نشون داده
> *dark_ap*


بله کاملا درسته.اشتباه من این بود یک ولت رو از سر منفی گرفته بودم. اگر از سر مثبت بگیری یک ولت کاهش پیدا میکنه از پنج به چهار میرسه  و اگه از سر منفی بگیری از صفر چهار ولت زیاد میشه ....
با تشکر از سوالتون.

----------


## Wonderland

*
قلمچی 99
سطح:متوسط
دلیل انتخاب:کنکورپسند*

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Wonderland



قلمچی 99
سطح:متوسط
دلیل انتخاب:کنکورپسند



چه قدر هم که حل کردیدتو انجمن از تنها چیزی که استقبال نمیشه مطالب درسیه،این تایید ایمیل من کجاست؟*

----------


## ArweNN

> المپیاد ریاضی

----------


## Mohamad_R

خب ذهنم خطور کرده یه تست طرح کنم از الکتروشیمی و رسوب و تعادل . توکل به خدا شرمنده انجمن نشیم

----------


## Mohamad_R

> خب ذهنم خطور کرده یه تست طرح کنم از الکتروشیمی و رسوب و تعادل . توکل به خدا شرمنده انجمن نشیم





باشد که رستگار شوید

----------


## _pouya

> باشد که رستگار شوید



گزینه 3 میشه؟  

اون دوغ آبعلی اونجا چی میگه؟ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> گزینه 3 میشه؟  
> 
> اون دوغ آبعلی اونجا چی میگه؟



احسنت . 

لوگو دوغ (ali s water) نشان صحت و تاییده ممد ار نسبت به اون تسته :Yahoo (56):

----------


## ArweNN



----------


## FatemehS

> 


گزینه ۴ میشه؟

----------


## heavymakeup



----------


## heavymakeup



----------


## heavymakeup



----------


## heavymakeup

>

----------


## ArweNN

> گزینه ۴ میشه؟



درسته

----------


## ArweNN



----------


## heavymakeup



----------


## heavymakeup

>

----------


## ArweNN

>

----------


## ArweNN

المپیاد ریاضی

----------


## ArweNN

> المپیاد ریاضی

----------


## Dark_Light

اعمال اصلی تابع

----------


## Dark_Light

> اعمال اصلی تابع

----------


## Mohamad_R

I _guess_ She suffered
حدس زدن
I _predict_ it will rain tonight
پیش بینی کردن
 Police_ speculate_ on/that reason of murder
تخمین زدن
I _estimate_ 50000 person has poor in country
پیش بینی با عدد

----------


## Dark_Light

تست کاربرد مشتق

----------


## ArweNN

> تست کاربرد مشتق


گزینه دو
مقدار تابع به ازای صفر برابره صفره
حد چپ و راست تابع به ازای صفر هم برابره صفره منفیه
پس تابع به ازای صفر ماکزیمم نسبی داره

----------


## Dark_Light

> تست کاربرد مشتق

----------


## Dark_Light

خارج ریاضی 99

----------


## Dark_Light

> خارج ریاضی 99

----------


## Mohamad_R

*صرفا جهت عذاب
*

----------


## I am Mahdi

> *صرفا جهت عذاب
> *


۳ میشه ؟
باید بار q2 هم علامت با q3 و مخالف بار q1 باشه 
در اینصورت :

----------


## Un limited

_
 چقد جذاب آخه ... :/_

----------


## Un limited

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Un limited



 چقد جذاب آخه ... :/



اگه حل نکردید برگردید حل کنید و بعد جواب رو بخونید ... ارزشش رو داره 



خب جواب این تست جذاب میشه یک موردفقط مورد الف درسته 



مورد الف - 
 هزار به معنی عدد هزار
بوم به معنی سرزمین 
و باز به معنی دوباره است ...
باز میتونه به معنی نوعی پرنده یا طاووس هم تناسب داشته باشه و ایهام تناسب بسازه


مورد ب - 
 به تلخ و شور قانع شدن کنایه است نه حس آمیزی و البته تلخ و شور رو به چیزی نسبت نداده!


مورد ج - 
 اغراق نیست چون اعداد واقعین حضرت نوح هزار سال عمر کرده و از مرگش ۶۰۰۰ سال میگذره پس اغراق نداره


مورد د - 
تلمیح نداره چون اگه به معنیش دقت کنید جواد و خلیل به معنی اسم یه آدم خاص نیومدن بلکه در معنی حقیقیشون به کار رفتن! جواد یعنی بخشنده و خلیل یعنی دوست 


مورد ه - 
 دست گدایی پیش دیگران دراز کردن باعث میشه به هدف والامون نرسیم و باید خودمون تلاش کنیم که این دلیل منطقیه و حسن تعلیل نداره


مورد و - 
گوهر و در و لعل در معنی واقعی و نه مجازی به کار رفتن پس این مورد هم غلط شد_

----------


## Mohamad_R

*صرفا برای شکنجه ( خارج ریاضی 93)

*

----------


## Un limited

_
_*
تست تالیفی یکی از دوستانه ... 
 واقعا حیفه به اشتراک نذاشتنش*

----------


## isolotus

> *صرفا برای شکنجه ( خارج ریاضی 93)
> 
> *


گزینه ۴
*جواب تست رو هم بصورت جمع بندی از روابط این مبحث نوشتم، برای مرور خوبه*

----------


## pamenar

منم یه مقاله در باره ی پلکسی خوندم که خیلی عالی

----------


## Manchester

اینم دو تا سوال عربی






خب صورت سوال گفته که کجا ال معنی اسم اشاره میده؟ اگه یادتون باشه توی جمله ای که اولش یه اسم بصورت نکره آورده می شد و توی جمله ی بعدی همون اسم رو به شکل معرفه به ال می آوردن، توی جمله ال به معنای اسم اشاره ی (این_آن) ترجمه میشد
تو گزینه ی ۴ جمله ی اول یه (قلب) و جمله بعدیش (القلب) داریم و به این شکل ترجمه میشه:
پروردگارا، به تو پناه می برم از قلبی که فروتنی نمی کند؛ گویی این قلب از پروردگارش دور می شود 





خب با درنظر گرفتن فعل یُعوّد که توی متن، عادت دهد ترجمه می شه ، گزینه ۲ و ۴ حذف می شن. بین گزینه ۱ و ۳، تفاوت ما توی (تا مردم از او نترسند) و (تا نه تنها مردم از او نترسند) هست و خود صورت سوال گفته (حتی لا یخاف الناس منه) که مطابق گزینه ۱ ترجمه می شه (:

----------


## Mohamad_R

*میبینم که معلما نکته میکنن که اقا سنا : روشنی  / ثنا : ستایش  
خب از اون جهت که بنده در کشف مزخرفات سابقه بی بدیل دارم ( بدون ریا)  برا اینم یه چیز شعری اختراع کرده بودم پارسال و هنوز که هنوزه یادمه  



 
			
				جا داره لابلای بحث یه خواهشی از مدیریت سایت بکنم که اجازه بده من تاپیک بزنم ولی حذفش نکنه تا من بتونم واقعا این خزبلاتی که کشف کردم رو به نحوی اشتراک ( معادل بیگانه : Share) بکنم . گرچه قدری از اصول اخلاقی پرته اما داوطلب رو متحول میکنه این نکته های حفظی مثبت 18 
			
		

بگذریم 


اقا جان ما شاعری داریم به نام سنایی غزنوی!  این بیچاره نام خانوادگیش سنایی بوده ! از اون جهت سنا هم باس در شان یه شهرت باشه که به شاعر و مداح  ایرانی این لقب رو بدن ! خب روشنی میتونه شهرت باشه کَما که الانم داریم مثلا گوگوش روشنی !!  ( همینطوری گوگوش گفتم شما میتونی ابی بگی)   اما مثلا ستایشی  نمیتونه شهرت باشه ! پس کل اینهمه چیز شعری که سرودم اینه که از سین  سنا یاد سنایی بیوفتین و از اونجا بگین معنیش میشه روشنی  . 

از طرفی هم یدونه ثنا موند ،  قدیم ندیما که صدا سیما برا بچه ها ارزش قائل بود یه چیز مزخرفی رو تبلیغ میکرد به نام ثنا !  
چی یادتون نیست؟  
بابا همون لبتاب پلاستیکی  که تبلیغاتش میخوند  ثنا دوست خوب ما  ، دوست همه بچه ها ! 

خب ولی چون صدا سیما تازه سریالی به نام ستایش رو پخش میکرد نمیزاشت ما با این ثنا لبتابه بیشتر اشنا شیم و مجبور بودیم بشینیم سریال ستایش ببینیم ! ( ماهواره هم داشتیم ولی نمیزیدیم کارتون نتورک نمیدونم چرا) 

خب از اینجام ثنا = ستایش   


فعلا*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*

صرفا برای اذیت 

ابرتستیست برا خودش اما ابکیه*

----------


## ArweNN



----------


## ArweNN

>

----------

